# One for the Southern



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

You might be a ******* if....

you think the last words of the ''Star Spangled Banner'' 
are ''Gentlemen! Start your engines!'' :lol:


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You might be an ignorant damn yankee...

...if you think the term "*******" is an insult to honest, hard-working American farmers who have worked from sun up to sundown to feed you and your family all of your lives. 

...if you think hemmhoroids are more of a pain in the ass than a damn yankee who comes down south and loves it so much he won't go back up north.

...if you think the Indianapolis 500 is run somewhere in Alabama.

...if you think southerners give a tinker's dam what you think. 

NIckster :smoking:


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

lol. And the battle of north/south insults shall begin


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

:lol:......those are good ones Nick.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> .. a damn yankee who comes down south and loves it so much he won't go back up north.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

So do I, Richard, but don't tell anyone. The line is a take-off from an old joke:

Why are yankees like hemhoroids (sp)?

Answer: If they come down and go back up, they're not so bad, but if they come down and stay down they're a pain in the ass.


----------

